# Loch Lomond Cappuccino Warning



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

Stopped off at Duck Bay Marina for morning coffee on our way north. The bill was £8.50 for a black coffee, one piece of carrot cake and a cappuccino with an extra shot (I like a strong Cappuccino). When I queried the bill I was told that the extra shot of coffee in my cappuccino added £2 to the Standard price of £2.50 making my cup of coffee £4.50p. It seems the Pirates are still plundering the shores of Loch Lomond.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Flippin eck am glad I likes tea and hates carrot cake. Wot a rip orf


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Coffee*

Hey,

Were you in your motorhome?

Trev.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Well done, you've found something more expensive than diesel.

And note the patter:

Coffee price - set by a Scot.

Diesel price - set by a Scot.


Time to get rid of them.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh thats a bit drastic! Carol aint that bad I know we puts up with her alot but she doesn't charge much she's cheap! 8O 8O 

We love ya buddy get well soon - had accident last night - now awaiting hip replacement!

We are going to Loch Lomond end of May just dreading the midges! :roll: ordered skin so soft and the joss-sticks no flies on us hopefully. :lol: :lol: 

Anyway we have blinking Starbucks and Cafe Nero if that too expensive for you gerrup to Scotland for half price.

Greenie


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, We went to a wedding reception there about 3 years ago, the wedding was at Luss church. My cousin (who got married) is in the Navy and was based at Faslane, they were hoping to buy a house up there but he was posted to Plymouth. Cant remember what the prices were like for drinks but remember Steve (hubby) got drunk.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Johnc.

I'd politely have handed the goods back & declined their kind offer :evil: 

I drink double shots whenever I order an espresso. I also make a lot of espresso based drinks at home. Normally an extra shot costs around 50p. Commercial portafilters (the basket that's filled with coffee & clamped under the espresso machine) are generally made to deliver a double shot. Making a single shot is just unnecessary grief so they make a double & you get some of it. Some machines will make a single shot but with a good manual machine making a double is easier as the coffee's always dosed & tamped to the same level. 

It's in the vendors interest to sell you a double shot as it's more lucrative even if the charge is only minimal, because generally they're making a double anyway. 

You've been seen off. £4.50 for an espresso based drink is IMO extortion. Thanks for the heads-up. I'll make a mental note not to frequent DBM in future.

Dave.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I reckon that coffee ought to have been strong enough to get you to lands end and back in one hit.....crikey if you are that desperate for strong coffee go to France......

Did this person serving the coffee have a mask and cape by any chance????????????


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I have emailed this thread to Duck Bay - I will report any reply.
As a former customer I object to such rip-off tactics.
It was a great place for lunch - maybe the cost of last years flooding has driven them to extreme measures.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

As a sassenach I find it pays to keep my mouth shut north of our border and let my other half do the talking


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

How do they manage it in Spain????

Normal coffee €1.20 - €1.50 with or without milk
Large (similar to a Latte) €2.50

Ian


----------

